# sell the costa de la luz to me



## johnnyvegas (Sep 19, 2010)

ive seen all the the pictures but whats it like to live there ........and can you get everything that you would like lol .....thats a big question


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi - I live about 30 miles inland from the Costa de la Luz. I wrote a post about it recently:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...7245-pros-cons-area-spain-where-you-live.html

As for whether you can get everything you would like, that rather depends what you like. It ticks all my boxes, but you probably have totally different boxes!


----------



## johnnyvegas (Sep 19, 2010)

well coming from dr - i get quite excited about seeing roads without potholes and normal shops, gardens, buildings etc


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

johnnyvegas said:


> well coming from dr - i get quite excited about seeing roads without potholes and normal shops, gardens, buildings etc


We´ve got all those - but plenty of potholes too, especially after the winter rains!


----------

